# Brady and Dugan have new haircuts



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I take the boys to get their haircuts every 6 weeks or so. I always love their cuts after a few weeks (kind of like my own haircuts). Here they are right after their grooming. I think they look pretty cute. Dugan is so soft!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww you can feel the softness thru the photos. They look exhausted from their spa day. I love the ticking on Dugan's belly!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What handsome little guys! I love the haircuts and the belly shot!
Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Look at those sweet boys!! It looks like Brady is the same as when I saw him last week - but boy - she took a LOT off of Dugan!! I love the face!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. they look great! don't we get to see Bacca too?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

They look so cute. I need to do some serious thinking about doing that.
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are sooooooooo cute, Karen!!! Omg, look at those faces. I want to smooooossshhhhh them both!!!!! I love the markings on Dugan's back.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They both look very handsome!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I know they are a little short, but that is the only way I can keep it to every 6 weeks. I love their cuts at about 3 weeks in! I am working on getting pictures of Bacca. I haven't seen him either. I gave my mom some trouble and told her to read her instruction manual for the camera and get us some pictures


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for reading your mom the riot act!!! we need PICTURES


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are adorable and looks so soft and plushy.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Talk about haircuts! Lola had her second blowing coat phase and the mats got away from me. Her coat was so cottony, it matted quite easily. She hates to be groomed, but we negotiated a truce through some of the mats and then new ones formed an hour later. So she got shaved. We kept her face the same - my little Lion. Amazing that when she is wet in the tub I don't think she is this skinny. But this kid looks more like a ferret or otter or something!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, my heart is going pitty-pat, Karen. I just want to reach right through the screen and pet those sweet boys. They look gorgeous. Wow, is Dugan ever a beautiful puppy. Their expressions just melt you. Oh, and how about those cute haircuts!!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Look at sweet Lola, the little lion, so cute!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Missy, you are so right on, thank you Karen!! We were all dying to see pix of your boyz.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

The boys are adorable with their new hair cut! How old is Dugan? Anne, I think that Simba has the type of hair Lola has and it is hard to keep up with. So far I have kept up with it esp. after the puppy cut. Good thing you live in CA for it is cold here and she would be freezing! You spared her a lot of pain by shaving it.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Anne, Lola looks adorable! Brady has a very cottony coat and it is a bear to keep up with. 

Dugan is 6 months now. I can't believe how the time flies!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

The boys look so cute with their new puppy cuts.
We get Max and Bessie done about every 5 weeks.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

They look as adorable as EVER!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Karen, you know I just love Brady's "look". Are you growing his ears out?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cindy, 
I wasn't growing Brady's ears on purpose, but they didn't cut them and I do like them long. I like them short too, so I will just have to see what I do next time


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Now I am really getting excited, I can't wait to get my hands on these two. Yipeee Aug is full of Havanese love for me, first the cape then chicago.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, the boys look great. Your groomer is a keeper!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

How adorable !! Looks like someone was waiting for belly rubs !!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww look at those cute faces.... I can't wait to meet Dugan, Karen!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Karen, I go back and forth with Rocky too. Brady just has that cutie face - he can wear either style and look fantastic.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

*Bacca's Haircut*

Mom and Dad finally sent over some pictures of Bacca with his new haircut:whoo: He sure is a cutie! I know Mom will never figure out how to post pictures, so I decided to do it for her.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

All 3 are just adorable! Thanks for posting the pictures!
I love the puppy cuts!

Beverly


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwwwww. How cute. I love their haircuts.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They all have such lovely new looks!! Bacca is a sweetie, short-hair or long!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I love it when people post pictures of their dog's haircuts! Well... I actually like any picture but these are very appropriate for me right now. All of the dogs are so lovely. One thing I love about shorter haircuts is their patches become so defined. They become spotted dogs.

I am debating taking the leap into grooming my own. Now that I have 4 to groom the trip to the groomers will cost an arm and a leg. I have a wonderful, kind, experienced groomer who grooms in her home ie cuts nails on the couch where the dogs are comfortable but Walter & Harriet still don't like to go 

Oh, just wondering, can a dog blow it's coat at 6 months?

Meeka


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

They're all great looking short, long, shaved and so adorable. Meeka, Cindy I love those poses and pictures!! I could never be a judge of the Hav's nor the pictures. I would never be able to decide which one was best!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gasp! If I grow Gryff out, he won't look like Brady anymore.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Brady and Dugan look really sporty in their new "do's". They are cute as ever. I imagine how soft and cuddly they must be!

Bacca is sweet too! What a cute picture of the couch! I bet your Mom is loving having him around. I think Bacca and Dugan have similar body markings huh?:ear:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures of Bacca. He has the sweetest face. I'm sure your Mom is falling in love more by the day. All three of them are adorable -- and you have a good groomer.


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

They look great! The black spots are so perfectly balanced!! Beautiful!


----------

